

Ask HN: What entrepreneurs had their initial success during times of crisis? - gcmartinelli

There is a saying: when it rains, some people take cover, others sell umbrellas.
Surely there are examples of entrepreneurs that made their fortunes during times of crisis (economic crisis, wars, etc). 
What are some examples?
======
salboaie
Software and technology is not a top priority during crisis and other people
don't read HN so much :) But on the other hand, a friend of mine recently said
that he would invest to create homes for elderly people in Romania (in old
communist resorts,in mineral water rich zones,having some infrastructure
ready, etc) for West European (eg. German) old people. Cutting costs in West
Europe could be a very lucrative business in Romania. Could work fine because
of crisis.

